

Ask HN: Anyone using a chromebook? - groundCode

As per the title - anyone using a chromebook with chrubuntu or crouton for dev? What are your impressions? I&#x27;m looking for a new machine that will be predominantly an &quot;on the road&quot; laptop - I want something light and quick and I&#x27;m trying to decide if a chromebook would fit the bill or if I should just stump up and get a macbook air?
======
MrMeker
I just bought one a couple of days ago. I am still playing around with
crouton, I haven't installed chrubuntu yet, but it seems like it might be a
better option.

Another thing that I have been looking at is online IDEs. I have tried
codenvy.com and devtable.com. These both look promising, but I have used my
quota of Google Appengine Apps trying them out. I have to wait a few more days
to really give them a good try.

The real reason I bought another computer was to replace my original laptop.
It was perfectly fine except the screen broke. I would have fixed the screen,
but I wasn't sure exactly what the problem was and it would cost as much as a
Chromebook.

I ended up getting the Acer C7 model with 2GB of RAM and a 16GB ssd. Overall,
I am satisfied, but I am figuring somethings out. If nothing works, I can
remote desktop into my old laptop.

I would recommend the Acer over the Samsung because the Acer is much more
fixable and upgradeable. I plan on adding either 4 or 8GB of ram to this. I
might also swap out for a plain 250GB laptop hard drive. The battery is also
swappable, but the 4-5 hours I get is enough for me.

------
MrMeker
I would like to add that I am really starting to enjoy my chromebook for
development. I have found nitrous.io to be a really good tool for this. I hope
that my free account stays free. Please use this like if you would like to try
it out
[https://www.nitrous.io/join/ll8ET-M6wvU](https://www.nitrous.io/join/ll8ET-M6wvU)

